# Random engine ticking?!



## 85Nissan300zx (Feb 10, 2013)

I just got my 85 Nissan 300zx T+T 3 months ago. For a month it has had this random tick that comes and goes. It is loudest when it's cold but doesn't always do it. I'll be driving and stop at a light and it will start ticking out of no where. It sounds like its coming from under the valve cover possibly? A mechanic suggested it might be a lifter but like I said it just random happens not just when it's cold. Also the oil pressure is varying from 0-70 lb in2 but doesn't seem to have any effect on the noise. Any ideas?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Lifter tap is fairly common on VG engines as they get older. Only fix I know of, if the oil pressure is within specs, is to replace the lifters.


----------



## 85Nissan300zx (Feb 10, 2013)

Any other possibilities? or is used a possibility?:balls::balls:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just noticed the oil pressure reading you posted. Is that reading from a mechanical test gauge or are you going by the gauge on the car? If it's from the gauge on the car, they weren't very accurate, so use a test gauge to get a proper reading. As far as "used a possibility," if that is refering to the lifters, you don't want to use old lifters. Get new ones if you are going to replace them.


----------



## 85Nissan300zx (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah that is the reading on the car. thanks for your help. still can't find a decent site with aftermarkets available. would've liked to upgrade since i'm paying all this labor. i'll post again once I get the accurate reading.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

I know this isn't helpful at all but when I read the title I thought it said 'random engine TICKLING!'


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

If its just a little noisy, you don't have to change it. Lifter noise won't hurt anything.

Confirm oil pressure with a mechanical gauge. If pressure is good, perhaps give an oil system cleaner (Seafoam, ATF, Kerosene, etc) a shot.

If you insist on replacements, go for OEM. I've never heard of an upgraded VG lifter. xenonz31.com has a page on rebuilding lifters.


----------



## 85Nissan300zx (Feb 10, 2013)

Getting it tested tomorrow. I'm just going to leave it until it becomes a constant noise. I did use a two stage cleaning chemical and it helped for a few days but came back. I meant after market engine components in general for the Vg30E. I found 1 cam shaft and nothing else, and the cam was for actual racing, not for a daily driver.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

For stock aftermarket parts, try Rockauto.com. For performance parts, there are a number of companies. Pick up an issue of Nissan Sport Magazine; they have a number of Z part companies in their ads and it's an excellant magazine, besides. For genuine Nissan parts, try 1stAAANissanParts.com. Their prices are tough to beat! The good thing about the Z cars is that there is still a lot of parts available through Nissan; they can be pricey, but at least you can get them!


----------



## 85Nissan300zx (Feb 10, 2013)

Rockauto.com has all the replacement parts I need so far. 1staaanissanparts.com link is busted for my model(2+2). and the magazine has been taken over by grassroots magazine. I haven't found any performance parts yet. thanks anyway.


----------

